# Front Hub



## MrFreak (1. Januar 2007)

n´abend zusammen

ich suche eine gute/stabile vorderrad-nabe mit 10mm/36loch. mit den bmx-naben kenne ich mich nicht so aus,und wollte deshalb um eure hilfe bitten .es wäre super wenn die nabe in rot wäre (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269691/ppuser/52545 müsste zu dem rot ca. passen)wenn es nichts in der art gibt, dann iwas quali. gutes^^.
hatte mich im i-net mla umgeschaut, und bei diesen hengen gebliegen(halt wegen der farbe)

Proper - Front Hub
Odyssey Vorderradnabe Vandero( weiß aber net was fürn rotton des ist)

würde mich um eure hilfe sehr freuen 

mfg


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2007)

mit der odyssey kannst nix falsch machen. dürft wohl der gleiche rotton wie bei der hazard cassettehub sein.







zur proper kann ich nix sagen auser das mir jeder davon abgeraten hat als ich mir die holen wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. Januar 2007)

demolition bulimia...


----------



## MrFreak (2. Januar 2007)

@paule_p2 aber ihc glaub das rot ist nen bissel greller was du da hast,oder täuscht das?
@Flatpro die gibbet aber auhc nur in schwarz wie ich gesehen ahbe ne ?

aber schoneinmal vielen dank,


----------



## Bernie123456789 (2. Januar 2007)

des rot von deinem vorbau sieht halt eloxiert aus und des von der odyssey halt irgendwie...angemalt


----------



## MrFreak (2. Januar 2007)

ach,sach sowas nicht 

ich brauch was passendes halt


----------



## derdani (2. Januar 2007)

profile mini oder normal müsstest auch in rot eloxiert geben. is zwar auch preislich bisschen mehr, aber hammer ding dat


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2007)

die shadow rant gibts auch in rot...


----------



## MrFreak (2. Januar 2007)

ohja die profile hatte ihc vorhin auch gefunden, hatte mich auch gefreut wegen der farbe,weil die ja zu fast 100% gepasst hätte, und dammm dann hatte ich den preis gesehen 
aber wenns nix besseres gibt, muss ich halt nen bissel länger sparen, aber schon krass teuer für "nur" ne front nabe
 und die shadow, hat wieder son komisch rot

schei§§e ^^


----------



## derdani (2. Januar 2007)

nimm die profile und werd glücklich. hab die auch drin und bin hammer zu freiden damit. sieht hammer aus, is gut leicht und funzt auch noch


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> nimm die profile und werd glücklich. hab die auch drin und bin hammer zu freiden damit. sieht hammer aus, is gut leicht und funzt auch noch





wenn man schon so viel geld für ne nabe ausgiebt dann sollt man sich gleich die g-sport marmorset holn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (2. Januar 2007)

ich wollte ja gar net so viel dafür ausgeben


----------



## Knacki1 (3. Januar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> demolition bulimia...



Total anderes rot...


----------



## jimbim (3. Januar 2007)

scheiss doch auf die farbe!


----------



## MrFreak (3. Januar 2007)

solangsam glaub ihc, dass ich das auch muss


----------



## Son (3. Januar 2007)

dann haste aber ne braune nabe


----------



## Moshcore (3. Januar 2007)

ich habe noch ne goldene proper hier mit 36Loch und 10 mm für vorne nagelneu für50 inkl. versand trenne ich mich von der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (3. Januar 2007)

was soll ich den mit ner goldenen 
ich will die in rot-eloxiert, busta und aus 

und wenn es wirklcih nix anderes gibt, dann muss ihc son trostloses schwarz nehmen -,-


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Januar 2007)

Gsport Marmorset gibts in rot eloxiert sieht genauso aus,..


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Januar 2007)

vergesst die profile mini nabe, die ist ********! nimm ne g-sport marmoset. die ist genial verarbeitet und hält zig mal mehr aus als eine popelige mini nabe von profile.


----------



## MrFreak (3. Januar 2007)

also schlecht schaut die ja net aus, aber in rot-eloxiert finde ich die nirgends.wo soll es die den angeblich geben.habe nen bild gefunden aber weiß net obs die auch ist, wie gesagt ist nur nen bild.

http://www.bmxfiles.com/pic.php?id=af3303f852abeccd793068486a391626


----------



## tobii (3. Januar 2007)




----------



## AerO (3. Januar 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> vergesst die profile mini nabe, die ist ********! nimm ne g-sport marmoset. die ist genial verarbeitet und hält zig mal mehr aus als eine popelige mini nabe von profile.



oh yeah.
und dismissed!


----------



## MrFreak (3. Januar 2007)

tobii schrieb:


>



das sieht aber nicht aus wie rot-eloxiert, oder kommt das falsch rüber, weil wie schon erwähnt, es muss ja der gleiche farbton sein, sonst siehst schei$$e aus.sonnst muss ihc die in trist schwarz nehmen 

aber wäre trotzdem klasse zu wissen wo du die in der farbe her hast.


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Januar 2007)

odyssey = gsport, gsport = odyssey, also wird es wohl das gleiche rot sein, wie bei der hazard cassette nabe. hier die farbe:


----------



## Misanthrop (4. Januar 2007)

du erzählst einen mist...
willst dich zum Mod qualifizieren oder was?
achja bld ( http://www.gsportbmx.co.uk/junk/Preinter/KICX3788s.jpg )


----------



## tobii (4. Januar 2007)

sry habsch vergessen mit hinzuschreiben^^ is ni meine sondern einfach ein bild von der hersteller seite. ich weis nicht ob man die da auch bestellen kann 
Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (4. Januar 2007)

Wieso nimmste nicht einfach ne Nabe (wurscht welche Farbe) mit Alu-körper, zerlegst sie (oder lässt sie zerlegen) und gibst die zum Eloxieren, Dann haste dein rot. Must halt nen Metall-Betrieb finden der des macht oder vielleicht kennste ja jemanden. (Meine Meinung)


----------



## Flatpro (4. Januar 2007)

weil alu schneller kaputt ist als du gucken kannst...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Januar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> weil alu schneller kaputt ist als du gucken kannst...



Wie meist du das denn? Jede BMX Nabe die ich kenne hat nen Alukörper 

so fern man die Nabe zerlegen kann ist das eine recht günstige Idee weil es brauchbare Naben in Alu poliert gibt die nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## MrFreak (4. Januar 2007)

also die MARMOSET gefällt mir schon, aber ich bin immernoch der meinung, das das nicht der gleiche rotton ist wie meiner -,-
ich werde jetzt zu ieinem store mal ne mail hinschriebn, ob die mir genaueres sagen könne, bzw was anderes aber in rot-eloxiert geben könnten.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (4. Januar 2007)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...=2281&osCsid=ab0d10ba480ac461cd0967f3a87ecbf1

find das is eher dein rot als die mamorset

edit: ah hab die farbe von der vandero gefunden

is kein angemaltes sondern n eloxiertes rot 
also würd noch besser passen als die pi

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...d=874&osCsid=559f8542c7b6483cdc51e0cf5ae37ace

zweites edit: wenn du genug geld für die marmorset hättest dann kannst du natürlich auch die nehmen: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...=2286&osCsid=559f8542c7b6483cdc51e0cf5ae37ace


----------



## Bike Lane (4. Januar 2007)

@misanthrop: lies dir mal das genau durch und dann wirst du schon sehen. die werden nicht in der gleichen fabrik in taiwan zwei verschiedene rot töne für die gleiche firma hernehmen. außerdem ist die farbentreue bei pc nie gegeben. sollte man eigentlich wissen.


----------



## MrFreak (4. Januar 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...=2281&osCsid=ab0d10ba480ac461cd0967f3a87ecbf1
> 
> find das is eher dein rot als die mamorset
> 
> ...




hey vielen dank 
die hatte ihc auch schon alle gesehen, aber ihc will dir ja nihct zu nahe treten,aber findest du, dass das rot wirklcih der gleiche farbton ist wie meiner , ihc bin LEIDER nicht der meinung^^


----------



## jimbim (5. Januar 2007)

ihc schon, shceiss dohc auf die farbe!


----------



## zimtstern. (5. Januar 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> ihc schon, shceiss dohc auf die farbe!



 


/ontopic

das wethepeople kommt dem sicher nahe..

die G-SPORT ist halt wieder einen tick anders vom ton.
hast du keinen shop in der nähe, bei dem du dir einfach mal eine nabe aus dem schaukastennimmst und daneben hältst? oder dir von einem shop die Farbennummer geben lässt und bei einem lackshop das ding anguckst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (5. Januar 2007)

ne, ich habe keine reinrassigen bmx-shops in der nähe und so. ich hatte nu zu nem store jetzt ne mail hingeschrieben, und die konnten mir auch nix genaueres zu der farbe sagen etc.

aber es kann doch ehct nihct so schwer sein,ne nabe zu finden,die meinen frabton entspricht -,-. son schie$$


----------



## Knacki1 (5. Januar 2007)

Grad mal ne Frage... passt zum Nabenthema.

Will mir des Odyssey Cassette Wheel holen...

Hab aber grad im BMXboard gelesen, dass demnöxt die 07er Sachen von Odyssey kommen.

Soll ich auf die 07er Nabe warten oder die 06er nehmen? Der 07er is schon besser oder!?, da man jetzt 10&11t driver fahren kann und nicht wie bei der alten nur die ritzelringe da... wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe.

2007:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hazard Cassette Hub
The Hub that almost every modern cassette is based on. Designed and Re-designed in-house at Odyssey BMX in California. They have been making their hub and improving it since 2001.

- Hollow, heat-treated, 14mm axle with 6mm Allen wrench end for easy removal and maintaience.
- Angled Flanges to resist spoke damage and breakage
- Improved 17mm Hardware.
- Four bearings.
- 36H or 48H.
- RHD or LHD

The New 4x4 pawl driver Includes16t, 14t, 13t, and12t cogs and a 7075 aluminum lock ring that uses wrench flats instead of a specialty tool. (10t or 11t one piece driver available separately)


----------



## BruteX23 (5. Januar 2007)

um nochmal auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen, was spricht denn
gegen die Proper Nabe in Rot?
Will mir etwa einer erzählen, dass die nicht funktioniert oder wie, die funktionieren doch alle, und wenn die Lager irgendwann Schrott sind, dann tauscht man sie eben aus?!?




die Farbe is bei der Vorderradnabe die Gleiche


----------



## MrFreak (5. Januar 2007)

mein GROßES problem ist ja nur, dass die farbe eindeutig nicht zu meinem jetzigen farbton passt -,-. ich habe mich überall so viel nun rumgehört, dass ich letztendlich leider zu dem entschluss kommen muss,mir ne schwarze front hub zu kaufen.Es gibt eindeutig keine front hub in meinem farbton in rot-eloxiert.deswegen muss ihc wohl oder übel ne schwarze kaufen und da ihr meint die "MARMOSET" wäre ne super nabe werde ihc mir die dann nu in schwarz kaufen müssen -,-


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Januar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Grad mal ne Frage... passt zum Nabenthema.
> 
> Will mir des Odyssey Cassette Wheel holen...
> 
> ...






hat nix mit den drivern zu tun, eine mit 10t driver bekommst auch jetzt schon. das einzigst neue sind soweit ichs verstanden hab 4 anstatt 3 sperrklinken -> stabiler und vll lauter.


----------



## Bike Lane (5. Januar 2007)

die 06 hat auch vier sperrklinken. einziger unterschied der mir aufgefallen ist, ist der snapring der die lager vorm rausfallen schützen soll beim driver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleeener (8. Januar 2007)

BruteX23 schrieb:


> um nochmal auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen, was spricht denn
> gegen die Proper Nabe in Rot?
> Will mir etwa einer erzählen, dass die nicht funktioniert oder wie, die funktionieren doch alle, und wenn die Lager irgendwann Schrott sind, dann tauscht man sie eben aus?!?
> 
> ...



Die Nabe is einfach nur schiß geil...
die is leicht...und stabil, und die FArben sind auch geil, ich will noch so eine für vorne!!!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (8. Januar 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> hey vielen dank
> die hatte ihc auch schon alle gesehen, aber ihc will dir ja nihct zu nahe treten,aber findest du, dass das rot wirklcih der gleiche farbton ist wie meiner , ihc bin LEIDER nicht der meinung^^



falls es noch nich zu spät is 

also die vandero is eindeutig dein rot! is ja nich wie die wethepeople son komisches "purpur-violett" sondern ganz normal rot eloxiert


----------



## MrFreak (8. Januar 2007)

schade, es ist leider schon zu spät 

habe mir vor zwei tagen die "MARMOSET" bestellt, hoffe die kommt bald weil die die net auf lager hatten.Aber nochmal vielen dank für eure bemühungen 

MfG


----------



## MrFreak (19. Januar 2007)

so leute, wollte mich nochmla herzlichst bei euch bedanken, die "MARMOSET" ist der burner,bin super zufrieden muss mal schauen,wie es auf dauert ausschaut

MfG


----------



## tobii (19. Januar 2007)

ist sie jetzt ein wenig im deinem rotton?


----------



## MrFreak (19. Januar 2007)

ne,habe die doch in schwarz genommen 
hatte kein bock mehr,weiter zu suchen


----------

